# Anyone feed Timberwolf?



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I want to start feeding timberwolf, but I saw that there are two different lines of food for this company.
One of them is called Platinum Canine Formulas (Grain Free) With 80% meat ingredients, The second line is called the same but has a lower values ​​of meat content and the bag also looks different. 
Is the Platinum Canine Formulas will be replaced by the new bags? what do you think about this food?

pictures of the two bags:


Thank you all!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

As far as I'm able to tell, the classic formula is no longer listed or sold online. This has been this way for most of the year, they were to introduce their new line Gaea Holistic All Life Stages formula, but it never launched and this new line and the other two are no longer listed. I don't know why its no longer listed or why they pulled all three lines. The platinum line seems to be on pre-order this is on the top of the lamb/apples page for the 24lb bag "Pre-Order Availability: Pre-Orders usually ship within 3 - 5 weeks." It has had the same message for two months or longer for the other flavors, I keep checking on it. 

I tried to email them to ask them what was going on with their stock and they never replied to my email. This was when I noticed they didn't launch their Gaea line like planned this summer. I know in 2009 they filed for Bankruptcy http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...l/timberwolf-organics-in-dundee-fl-201722073; this could have something to do with it as well.

What about Fromm? They have different lines and their quality is pretty good. A lot of people like the Fromm Gold line.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

I second Fromm.

I have been feeding Rainer Fromm Surf n Turf from their grain free line since he was 3 months old (now 11 months old). I tried some other foods, but he's always done the best on Fromm and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Timberwolf Organics looks to be a pretty good food, but the company seems to be either in some sort of transition, or perhaps close to going out of business. I believe the difference between the classic and platinum formulas is that the classic contains grains, while the platinum line is grain-free. Sometime over the last 6 months or so, the classic line was removed from the website, and the Platinum line has been in and out of pre-order for the various sizes of bags and various formulas ... at one point there was no information about any of the formulas, now it looks like the info has been added again for the Platinum line, but there are still quite a few sizes/formulas that are listed as pre-order only.

I can only speculate, but I believe that their foods were manufactured by Chenango Valley Pet Foods, who went out of business and sold all their assets earlier this year. This could explain why so many of their products have been unavailable. Chenango Valley's facility was purchased by Ohio Pet Foods, and reopened under a new name (Southern Tier Pet Nutrition). Whether this facility will still be manufacturing the foods that Chenango used to manufacture, I don't know. But it's possible that production of Timberwolf's foods was suspended while the change of ownership was in progress, or that they had to source a new facility to do their manufacturing.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your detailed answers!

I guess it's better to choose other food, although the ingredintes seems very impressive in timberwolf. What do you think about Merrick? Has anyone fed this food?
I heard a lot of good reviews on Fromm, but unfortunately this food is not available in my area.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Where do you live? Which Merrick formula are you currently looking at? Buying online isn't so bad either on price, most online pet food sites have free shipping which they vary on days, some are good on two day shipping if you spend a certain amount, and they have auto-shipping which is helpful as well.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

O.K. I'll really open up a door for ya. All these are very good dog foods and I just got schooled about Timberwolf. Horizon Legacy has to be one of the most overlooked dog foods on the market.

Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Go, Endurance Only. Fromm, Merrick, Precise Holistic, Wellness Core, Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix G.F. Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural, Evo, Go! Fit and Free, Nature’s Variety Instinct, Pinnacle Peak Protein Formula, Solid Gold, Timberwolf, Canidea, Pure Elements, Darford Zero/G Dog Food


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Rainer said:


> I second Fromm.
> 
> I have been feeding Rainer Fromm Surf n Turf from their grain free line since he was 3 months old (now 11 months old). I tried some other foods, but he's always done the best on Fromm and he absolutely loves it.


My dogs and I LOVE Fromm Surf & Turf!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't think TWO was still in business...they priced themselves out of the market yrs ago. Right about the time of the rampant recalls. I started feeding raw that same time, cheaper than feeding TWO.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm feeding timberwolf. I used their original food too which was always very good and now I'm feeding the grain free and I think its even better. It still smells as good as the original (occasionally I feed Orijen 6 fish if I forget to order in time but it stinks too much). I'm not exactly a food guru but its got a lot of animal proteins in the first few ingredients (which is what I think is important) and then they've got a lot of really nice ingredients too. I think the price is good compared to Orijen because I get it shipped to me and its only about 50 bucks a bag and they ship it free. Their pre order thing is kind of like an auto ship program which makes it cheaper. Wish I could buy it locally but I'm in the boonies so shipping it makes easy for me and saves me lugging heavy bags all over the place.
Another nice thing about it too is that I can change from one food to the next without having to go through all that transitioning. We never have sloppy stools which is always a bonus.
As long as their not made at Diamond I guess I'm happy.


----------



## rainnes storm (Apr 2, 2013)

*hi.*

Nice thread. Well, I don't know much about buying the best food for puppies so I'm here to grab some information and will appreciate all your replies. I have puppies which are princess type shih tzu. They are so cute and I can't resist to feed them whenever they asking for treats. However, I know pet food is quite expensive. In fact, it expenses more per pound than chicken the majority of the time. Sometimes we may even need an instant payday loan every once in a while to keep our pet alive. After all the first time veterinarian visits and all the surgeries we need when the pet is little, it costs a lot less to look after them. Still, constant food costs can be really overwhelming an expensive, but it is worth the cost for a loving pet.


----------

